# pregnant mares



## raine

I would love to see photos of everyones mares at the different stages of pregnancy, i think they look so cute as they get fat


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

Me too! I think there is nothing more beautiful about a mare than when she is almost to full term in her pregnancy. I want to breed my mare again, but I just can't afford it at this time. I have a few pictures of her from beginning to end, I'll have to go through all my pictures put them in order.


----------



## raine

Not sure if this will work, trying to down load a photo of my pregnant mare, Honey ! not sure of dates, yes very bad i know, she was vet checked in foal early june by ultrasound and shes a maiden mare so even more difficult !!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Here's a few:

This gal is only 2-3 months along in this photo (bred for 2010 foal)






This is my app mare in 07 the afternoon of the day she foaled, I'm guessing probably around 6-7 hours before foaling:






Rear view of my old gal Star a few weeks before foaling in 07.. She always needed a "wide load" sign













My sister's mare this year, around 280 days, unfortunately she lost a black colt about 2 weeks after this photo:






Daughter/Mother grooming each other, taken in Feb. mare on left lost a colt in March, mare on right foaled a healthy colt on May 23rd:






Above mare on the night she foaled, amazing how you can see even in the photos how much she's relaxed/dropped off etc for foaling:






My app mare in February, foaled a filly at 305 days roughly on May 4th:






My sister's pintaloosa mare at 322 days:


----------



## eagles ring farm

Our mare Lace a couple days before foaling






The same mare a couple years later a week before foaling






Our mare Pooh a couple days before foaling






I don't have very many pregnant photos


----------



## raine

Dont they all just look so cuddly, i love them hairy and fat lol






its amazing how wide they get





Great Photos...


----------



## HorseMom

Slippers at 90 days.






Slippers again at 170 days.






She's due in April. I can't wait to see what I get.


----------



## Kylie

Gorgeous girls everyone!





Here is Foxy. She was served 2 sep times, early November 2008 but gave a Neg preg test 20th Nov 08.

Then covered by another stallion 25th Febuary 2009 but not scanned.

But look at the size of her!





Today:











The other day:
















Do you guys go off 330 days or 342 days?


----------



## Bonny

Kylie,



What did she look like before?

Bonny 1 week before she foaled






few hours before


----------



## Kylie

Lol Bonny.

Ok pics... now her tummy is dragging down quite heavily & the poor gal's ribs are starting to show - she's very well fed but it is all going to baby!! (whom is a strong little kicker).

The pics i've already posted are 20th & 24th November.

19th October:











7th October:











1st October:






24th September:






21st June:











But no udder changes, i'm told she doesn't bag up until after she's foaled - great!


----------



## MountainMeadows

Kylie

She looks pretty close to me - I go by 320 and actually really start checking at 285 - mares often foal in the early 300's and any foal from 300 days on I consider "full term - viable"

Stacy


----------



## Kylie

MountainMeadows said:


> Kylie
> She looks pretty close to me - I go by 320 and actually really start checking at 285 - mares often foal in the early 300's and any foal from 300 days on I consider "full term - viable"
> 
> Stacy



Thanks. She's 273 days today.


----------



## Bonny

Kylie, she is a cutie, cant wait to see the foal!


----------



## Kylie

Thanks Bonny.





Here is my other mare, taken the 20th November, she's now 274 days.
















And taken 7th October, belly has changed above hasn't it.















Both mares are in foal to this boy.


----------

